# Blowing Coat



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

eace:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Good question. Maybe one of the breeders can finally straighten us all out on this. Are there seasons where they mat more, also?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

There is a great thread on this website that should answer all your questions. It did all mine!! 

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=38&highlight=blow+coat


----------

